# BeSt engine oil for 225 bam engine? need to get some ASAP



## Gavin812 (Aug 24, 2015)

What is the best engine oil for a BAM engine?and also where can i get it from ie web or store etc etc ? Need to get some asap really


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Best oil is a personal opinion,but
Correct Audi Spec is 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
Shop around for best price.
http://www.eurocarparts.com/
can some times have the best price with free carriage.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gavin812 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy....used your link and bought the castrol edge fst 5w30 4l for £33.75 delivered    halfords wanted £46.99!!!!
Thank you again and for quick response to thread


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gavin812 said:


> Thanks Hoggy....used your link and bought the castrol edge fst 5w30 4l for £33.75 delivered    halfords wanted £46.99!!!!
> Thank you again and for quick response to thread


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Gavin812 said:


> Thanks Hoggy....used your link and bought the castrol edge fst 5w30 4l for £33.75 delivered    halfords wanted £46.99!!!!
> Thank you again and for quick response to thread


The only bad thing about that is castrol and mebbe some others sell 4l containers and that isnt enough for an oil and filter change. It would be only barely enough for an oil change without filter change ..why bother with that


----------



## Gavin812 (Aug 24, 2015)

I see what ya saying BUT lol its still cheaper or should i say better value for your money to buy a 4l and a 1l then buy just a 4l from a highstreet store that sell it for alot more,on this occassion anyways


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

3TT3 said:


> Gavin812 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hoggy....used your link and bought the castrol edge fst 5w30 4l for £33.75 delivered    halfords wanted £46.99!!!!
> ...


Hi, Buy 2 x 4 litres, still cheap & plenty left for top ups.
Hoggy.


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Quantum long life 3 from Tps is about same price and comes in 5 litres and apparently is identical to castrol edge

Daz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DazWaite said:


> Quantum long life 3 from Tps is about same price and comes in 5 litres and apparently is identical to castrol edge
> 
> Daz


Hi, Not disputing that, but not every one has TPS in their area or one that will supply the public.
Hoggy.


----------



## andy_k (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5W30-VW-GERMA ... 33a83607de

I bought some of this for a recent service, very good price and fits with the vw specs.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

andy_k said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5W30-VW-GERMAN-O-E-M-Spec-5-LITRE-ENGINE-OIL-MANNOL503-01-506-00-505-01-506-01-/221865445342?hash=item33a83607de
> 
> I bought some of this for a recent service, very good price and fits with the vw specs.


Hi, 503.01 is the correct old spec oil. Nothing wrong with that but 504/507 is the latest spec.
As I said the Best oil is a personal opinion.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> andy_k said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5W30-VW-GERMAN-O-E-M-Spec-5-LITRE-ENGINE-OIL-MANNOL503-01-506-00-505-01-506-01-/221865445342?hash=item33a83607de
> ...


That oil is 504.00/507.00 too.
Just a badly worded description on eBay.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

yeh its full spec..I linked it before from some other poster who linked it :lol: ..
Im not saying castrol wouldnt be better , or the best..I just find the 4L thing annoying from a couple of standpoints.
1. it isnt enough for a full oil and filter change
2.Oil and filter change , you cant pour all the old crap oil into the container after draining
3. the pricing on a 4l vs 5l container skews things vs other suppliers..its not like "fairy super concentrate", less water smaller bottle ,will last just as long. We need the full quantity 

Theres deals on 4l bottles ++++ you get a 1l bottle too at x reduced price..I dont care.

Id like a big fat full oil and filter change 5l bottle thx v much..I think its more like 4.6 L needed and then have 400ml spare for top ups.. n so on.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

David C said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > andy_k said:
> ...


Hi, True, found it on their website.
http://mannol.de/en/?action=accessory_c ... LL%205W-30
Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I paid 50 quid for a 20 litre drum from eurocarparts but its 5w 40 fully synthetic triple qx 
Last time it was 37 all in for the same on offer


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Worth looking at carparts4less when using ECP, they are usually cheaper and are linked somehow as their part numbers are identical.
Got 5L shell for £29.99 delivered
http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/c/A ... 2cf&000398


----------

